# TEFL moms anywhere?



## paakbaak (Jan 24, 2007)

Looking for any moms who teach English as a foreign language.
Have you traveled while teaching?
I´ve taught English in Berlitz for a few months and private lessons to children or ocnversation english. I´m thinking, maybe with the TEFL, I can get a good job somewhere else.
thanks!


----------



## expat-mama (May 28, 2008)

Hi there,
My husband and I have been teaching English in Asia for 4 out of the past 5 years now.
We are heading home this spring though so my husband can pursue his PhD and to start a family. After all of that, we may head back out on the road! We've gotten quite used to being "foreigners" and roaming the world









ETA: What are your teaching qualifications? Depending on those, there are a myriad of possibilities almost everywhere you can think of.

After husband finishes school and we've got a little one to join us, if we decide to leave Canada again we'd like to try somewhere not in Asia. I have friends and family that teach/have taught in Dubai, Turkey, Europe, South America and Africa.


----------

